

Ask HN: YC send rejection letters to those who applied after deadline? - GroupRefer

Hi, I was wondering if Y Combinator sends rejection letters to all startups who are not called up for an interview, including those who applied after deadline?
======
llambda
They do, at least I remember reading this. Give them time. They're still
considering the applications that were on time.

